# Floor-laminate flooring and possible ceiling damage



## cali218 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

I need some serious advice. My daughter decided to put toilet paper in the toilet and it overflowed to the floor downstairs through the recessed lighting and onto our laminate flooring. I caught it after five minutes and my husband is now pulling up the floor to save it from water damage so luckily it wasn't that long that it was sitting. 

First question, do you think I the ceiling will need to be repaired. It didn't pool at all since it flowed through the lighting holes. There are some water marks but I've been told they should dry well since it didn't pool there for any amount of time and water was turned off in a matter of minutes. But I'd like your advice.

Second, the laminate is wet underneath. Since we caught it quickly do you think it can be saved. Is the underlay ruined. It dries right off but should we replace it.

Lastly, the bathroom has linoleum floor. I was told that I should replace that because it is porous. Any thought's on this matter will help educate me to deal with contractors.

Thanks!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

In my opinion for what its worth I think that the ceiling will be ok since as you say there was no pooling of water it will dry out (I take it that it is plaster board) there may be some staining but that is easily taken care of ...the flooring ...it sounds to me that you acted very quickly and it will probably be alright,depends on the quality of the boards really some absorb water quickly while others dont but you really need to get the underlay up and make sure its really dry before replacing ...looks like you have a bit of work ahead but due to your rapid action I think everything will probably be OK....I wish you well :up: I repeat do make sure everything has dried out well before replacing ...trust you have forgiven your Daughter ....the linoleum in the bathroom might be better replaced because you have to get it up anyway to dry things out so renewal is probably your best bet ....do you not have household insurance which could take care of this whole situation?


----------



## cali218 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for you advice. 

Also, if anyone out there has any Costco Harmonics Royal Cherry flooring please contact me. i am in desperate need of a few boxes to replace the floor that may be damaged.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get a fan to blow air around to help speed up the drying.
This is Patton's industrial fan. It is about 16 inches wide so not really big but you can move it many ways and it is a great fan that should last you the rest of your life. It really puts out the air too so would dry things up fast.
http://xahlee.org/Whirlwheel_dir/fan/patton.jpg

On the ceiling it should be ok but it may also stain and just paint it may not work. Get it dry and then again your want air moving tru the room and protection for the eyes but spray bleach on it. Also protect anything around and under the place you are workoing because you know what bleach will do.
Then get some Kill or other brand to seal then spot and again protect things. You can get the Kill from spray or paint can. 
http://www.kellymoore.com/vendors/zinsser
or
http://www.zinsser.com/


----------

